# Cities by ABC's



## **Jen**

Here's another game I'll try to attempt






These are cities (US or World) through the Alphabet.

I'll start off

Austin, Texas (next poster goes to the letter B)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Good one, Jen!

Beaumont, Texas


----------



## Geek

OH but, that will be only 26 posts



We should modify it to be post all the "A's" then now post Bs or soemthing


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OH but, that will be only 26 posts



We should modify it to be post all the "A's" then now post Bs or soemthing What's it gonna be SuziQutie?


----------



## **Jen**

We can do that Tone!! Until we run out of all the A's....but you go around the Alphabet again...(DUH)





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OH but, that will be only 26 posts



We should modify it to be post all the "A's" then now post Bs or soemthing


----------



## **Jen**

Corpus Christie (sp) Texas

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Good one, Jen!
Beaumont, Texas


----------



## Sirvinya

Durham, UK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eagle Pass, Texas


----------



## **Jen**

Franklin, Connecticut

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Eagle Pass, Texas


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gainesville, Tx


----------



## **Jen**

Hope Valley, Rhode Island

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Gainesville, Tx


----------



## Little_Lisa

Irving, Tx


----------



## Cirean

Jacksonville, FLA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Kilgore, Tx


----------



## **Jen**

Lake Placid, NY

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Kilgore, Tx


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mexia, Tx


----------



## Sirvinya

Nottingham, Notts


----------



## **Jen**

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Nottingham, Notts


----------



## peekaboo

Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Sophia

Quebec, Canada


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Quebec, Canada Reno, Nevada


----------



## Little_Lisa

San Antonio, Tx


----------



## Sophia

Toledo, Spain


----------



## Sofia

Utica, NY


----------



## peekaboo

Varadero, Cuba


----------



## Marisol

Walla Walla, Washington


----------



## **Jen**

Xai Xai Mozambique

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Walla Walla, Washington


----------



## Geek

Yuma, AZ


----------



## Sirvinya

Zwickau,Germany


----------



## Little_Lisa

'A' now, riight?

Arlington, Tx


----------



## **Jen**

Burlington, Vermont

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 'A' now, riight?
Arlington, Tx


----------



## Little_Lisa

Crawford, Tx


----------



## Cirean

Denver, Colorado


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ennis, Tx


----------



## Cirean

Fresno, California


----------



## Sirvinya

Grimsby, UK


----------



## peekaboo

Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## jasminonline

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* Halifax, Nova Scotia *IsafjÃ¶rÃ°ur* , Iceland


----------



## **Jen**

Jupiter, FL

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* *IsafjÃ¶rÃ°ur* , Iceland


----------



## Marisol

Kentfield, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Longview, Tx


----------



## Marisol

Mexico City


----------



## Lisa329

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Longview, Tx Meridian, Mississippi


----------



## Little_Lisa

North Richland Hills, Tx


----------



## Geek

Let's see, what stat is LL from? LOLOL

Oppertown, Mn


----------



## Sirvinya

Piza, Italy


----------



## anne7

Queen City, Texas


----------



## **Jen**

Richmond, Virginia

Originally Posted by *anne7* Queen City, Texas


----------



## Jen

Shallowater, TX


----------



## **Jen**

Tallahassee, Florida

Originally Posted by *Jen* Shallowater, TX


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Let's see, what stat is LL from? LOLOL




Is it that obvious?
Utopia, Tx


----------



## Jen

Victoria, TX

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*



Is it that obvious?
Utopia, Tx


----------



## Little_Lisa

Waco, Texas! My hometown!


----------



## Marisol

Xian, Shaanxi Province (China)


----------



## eightthirty

Yarmouth, Massachusetts (thank you Google)


----------



## Sofia

Zogaj, Montenegro


----------



## Marisol

Aspen, Colorado


----------



## Leony

Bali, Indonesia.


----------



## Sirvinya

Cambridge, UK


----------



## **Jen**

Durham, North Carolina

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Cambridge, UK


----------



## Bhav

Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## lovesboxers

Eagle Rock, VA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ft. Worth, Tx


----------



## lovesboxers

Garden Valley, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hurst, Tx


----------



## lovesboxers

Independence, TX


----------



## Geek

Juneau, Alaska!


----------



## lovesboxers

Klamath Falls, OR


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lott, Tx


----------



## lovesboxers

Monument,CO


----------



## Bhav

Manchester, England


----------



## lovesboxers

Newcastle, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Orange, Tx


----------



## lovesboxers

Pacific Beach, WA


----------



## Geek

(PB is in San Diego too)

O'Fallen, IL


----------



## lovesboxers

Pacifica, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm confused. What letter are we on? It went...N, O, P, O, P. Shall I put another P? You down with O P P?

Quanah, Tx


----------



## Geek

Lisa knows Texas! (that should be your slogan)

Running Springs, CA


----------



## Sirvinya

Skegness, UK


----------



## Geek

Troy, Tennessee


----------



## Little_Lisa

Uncertain, Texas

(There's some weird names in Tx.)


----------



## Geek

You skipped allot of letters






Vienna, Sausage

lol


----------



## Bhav

Warsaw, Poland


----------



## **Jen**

CHeATER!

Xian, China

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Uncertain, Texas
(There's some weird names in Tx.)


----------



## Jen

Yakima, Washington

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** CHeATER!
Xian, China


----------



## **Jen**

Zambia, Africa

Originally Posted by *Jen* Yakima, Washington


----------



## Jen

Alpine, TX

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Zambia, Africa


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bellmead, Tx


----------



## Jen

Camas, Washington


----------



## Little_Lisa

Dripping Springs, Texas


----------



## **Jen**

Evansville, Indiana

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Dripping Springs, Texas


----------



## Little_Lisa

Fartsville, Texas


----------



## lovesboxers

Gardena, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Huntsville, Tx


----------



## **Jen**

Ivoryton, Connecticut

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Huntsville, Tx


----------



## peekaboo

Juno, Alaska


----------



## lovesboxers

Knight's Landing, CA


----------



## Sirvinya

I'm going for an obvious one!

London, UK


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Maastricht, The Netherlands


----------



## jamie18meng

Fontana Ca


----------



## **Jen**

Groton, CT

Originally Posted by *jamie18meng* Fontana Ca


----------



## lovesboxers

Hercules, CA


----------



## canelita

Iquique, Chile


----------



## lovesboxers

Joshua Tree, CA


----------



## **Jen**

Kansas City, Kansas

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Joshua Tree, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lacy-Lakeview, Tx


----------



## canelita

Milan, Italy


----------



## tylda1969

Newport, Rhode Island


----------



## Little_Lisa

Old River-Winfree, Texas


----------



## tylda1969

Peabody, MA


----------



## **Jen**

Quaker Hill, CT

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Peabody, MA


----------



## tylda1969

Rutland, Vermont


----------



## **Jen**

Scarsdale, NY

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Rutland, Vermont


----------



## Little_Lisa

Troy, Texas


----------



## tylda1969

Tousan, Arizona


----------



## tylda1969

I'm sure I am spelling this wrong but here goes, Uncasville CT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Venus, Tx


----------



## Marisol

Willits, CA


----------



## Sirvinya

Xinyi Shi, China

Thankyou Google!


----------



## lovesboxers

Yankee Jims, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Zupanja, Croatia


----------



## lovesboxers

Alpine Meadows, CA


----------



## **Jen**

Bozrah, CT

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Alpine Meadows, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Clifton, Tx


----------



## **Jen**

Dover, Delaware

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Clifton, Tx


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eddy, Tx


----------



## **Jen**

Foxboro, MA (GO PATRIOTS)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Eddy, Tx


----------



## Sirvinya

Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## **Jen**

Hartford, CT

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## lovesboxers

Irvine, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Junction, Tx


----------



## lovesboxers

Kyburz, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lewisville, Tx


----------



## bocagirl

Montego Bay, Jamaica


----------



## **Jen**

Newport, Vermont

Originally Posted by *bocagirl* Montego Bay, Jamaica


----------



## bocagirl

Ontario, Canada


----------



## Little_Lisa

Plano, Tx


----------



## **Jen**

Quitman, Louisianna

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Plano, Tx


----------



## Little_Lisa

Roundrock, Tx


----------



## Marisol

San Anselmo, CA


----------



## Geek

Temecula, CA


----------



## Marisol

Upland, CA


----------



## Leony

Valencia, Venezuela


----------



## Marisol

Westminster, CA


----------



## Sirvinya

Xiaoshan Xian, China


----------



## Bhav

Yeovil, England


----------



## lovesboxers

Zurich, CA


----------



## Bhav

Aberdeen, Scotland


----------



## Geek

Banning, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Crawford, Tx


----------



## bocagirl

Delray Beach, FL


----------



## Geek

Fairbanks, ALaska


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gholson, Tx


----------



## Sirvinya

Huntington, UK


----------



## **Jen**

We forgot E because of Tony

East Lyme, Connecticut

Now onto I

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Huntington, UK


----------



## lovesboxers

Indian Hills, CA


----------



## **Jen**

Jamaica Plains, NY

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Indian Hills, CA


----------



## lovesboxers

Kramer Junction, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## Geek

(It my fault) lol

Memphis, TN


----------



## Little_Lisa

New Orleans, LA


----------



## Geek

Oakland, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Plano, Tx


----------



## Sirvinya

Qiantang Xian, China


----------



## **Jen**

Radcliffe, Kentucky

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Qiantang Xian, China


----------



## Geek

Thomasville, CA


----------



## lovesboxers

Upland, CA


----------



## Geek

Victorville, CA


----------



## lovesboxers

Walnut Creek, CA


----------



## Geek

Xyxsyx, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yonder, Texas

(Okay, so I made that up. It sounds Texas.




)


----------



## Sirvinya

Zhejiang Sheng, China


----------



## Little_Lisa

Abbott, Tx


----------



## Mambz098

Biloxi Mississipi


----------



## Little_Lisa

China Springs, Tx


----------



## Mambz098

Denton Texas


----------



## Little_Lisa

Elmott, Tx


----------



## Marisol

Fairfield. CA


----------



## lovesboxers

Gold River, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hot Springs, AR


----------



## **Jen**

Ivoryton, CT

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hot Springs, AR


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jamaica Beach, Texas


----------



## **Jen**

Kesley Iowa

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Jamaica Beach, Texas


----------



## Little_Lisa

Longview, Tx


----------



## lovesboxers

Monterey, CA


----------



## Bhav

Ndola, Zambia


----------



## Little_Lisa

Overton, Texas


----------



## Sirvinya

Peterborough, UK


----------



## bocagirl

Quebec, Canada


----------



## Marisol

Reno, Nevada


----------



## bocagirl

St. Thomas, USVI


----------



## Marisol

Tampa, Florida


----------



## lovesboxers

Universal City, CA


----------



## Marisol

Valencia, CA


----------



## lovesboxers

Watts, CA


----------



## bocagirl

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## Geek

Youngston, MI


----------



## Sirvinya

Zhengxian, China

I found a website with loads of Chinese place names


----------



## lovesboxers

Ashland, OR


----------



## Bhav

Bolton, UK


----------



## lovesboxers

Chepstow, Wales (where my hubby is from)


----------



## Salope

Durres, Albania.


----------



## Sirvinya

Edinburgh, UK


----------



## lovesboxers

Forest Grove, Oregon


----------



## **Jen**

Groton, CT

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Forest Grove, Oregon


----------



## lovesboxers

Hidden Hills, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Independence, Texas


----------



## Marisol

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Sirvinya

Kilkeel, Scotland


----------



## Leony

Luxembourg, Luxembourg.


----------



## Geek

Manchester, UK


----------



## Leony

Nagoya, Japan.


----------



## lovesboxers

Oracle, AZ


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pensacola, Florida


----------



## Marisol

Queretaro, Mexico


----------



## Little_Lisa

Rancho Viejo, Texas


----------



## Marisol

Springfield


----------



## Little_Lisa

Texhoma, Texas


----------



## Sirvinya

ÃœrÃ¼mqi, China


----------



## Marisol

Vancuver, Canada


----------



## Sirvinya

Washington


----------



## Marisol

Xinjiang Uygur Zizhiqu, China


----------



## Geek

Im skipping Y and Z LOL

Appleton, WI


----------



## Marisol

Beaverton, Oregon


----------



## **Jen**

Colorado Springs, CO.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Beaverton, Oregon


----------



## Sirvinya

Dundee, Scotland


----------



## **Jen**

East Hartford, CT

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Dundee, Scotland


----------



## Geek

Franklin, Ohio


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gatesville, Tx


----------



## Sirvinya

Huntingdon, UK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Itasca, Tx


----------



## GreekLatina

Jackson, Ms


----------



## Little_Lisa

Killeen, Tx


----------



## GreekLatina

las vegas


----------



## Little_Lisa

Moody, Tx


----------



## cassiopeia37

New Haven, CT


----------



## GreekLatina

oklahoma city, OK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Prairie Hill, Tx


----------



## Geek

Riverside, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Twitty, Texas


----------



## Marisol

Universal City, CA


----------



## Bhav

Venice, Italy


----------



## cassiopeia37

Wetumpka, Alabama

hehe love that name!!!

xxxc


----------



## Geek

yonkers, NY


----------



## lovesboxers

Zander, WI


----------



## cassiopeia37

athens, greece

xxxc


----------



## Marisol

Boca Raton, Florida


----------



## **Jen**

Cranston, RI

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Boca Raton, Florida


----------



## Marisol

Dinuba, CA


----------



## Salope

Emerson, NJ


----------



## Marisol

Fairfax, CA


----------



## Mambz098

Garland Texas


----------



## Marisol

Hypoluxo, FL


----------



## Salope

Indianapolis, Indianna


----------



## Marisol

Jupiter, FL


----------



## Salope

Kinosha, Wisconsin


----------



## Geek

Lima, Peru


----------



## Marisol

Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## cassiopeia37

Newport - NY

xxxc


----------



## Leony

Osaka, Japan


----------



## cassiopeia37

Pine city, minnesota

xxxc


----------



## Geek

Running Springs, CA

(skipped Q, cuz I can!)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha, Tony!

Salado, Tx


----------



## Geek

(DO you get out of TX? LOL)

Thomasville, TN


----------



## Little_Lisa

(No, I don't "get out" much period.




)

Uvalde, Tx


----------



## Geek

Victorville, CA


----------



## GreekLatina

vail mills, ny


----------



## GreekLatina

waccabuc, ny


----------



## Little_Lisa

X is gay so

Yancey, Tx


----------



## GreekLatina

zachary, la

we're done!


----------



## **Jen**

U R such a CHEATA!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Running Springs, CA
(skipped Q, cuz I can!)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Axtel, Tx


----------



## Mambz098

Baltimore , Maryland


----------



## Marisol

Costa Mesa, CA


----------



## cassiopeia37

Diamond Bar, CA

xxxc


----------



## Bhav

Exeter, England


----------



## GreekLatina

Fenwick, ontario


----------



## cassiopeia37

Glasgow, Scotland

xxxc


----------



## Leony

Hiroshima, Japan


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ivanhoe, Texas


----------



## lovesboxers

Jackson, CA


----------



## **Jen**

Kalamazoo, Michigan

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Jackson, CA


----------



## lovesboxers

Lodi, CA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mansfield, Texas


----------



## Bhav

Nice, France


----------



## cosmo2127

Osawatomi, Kansas


----------



## Mambz098

Princeton Texas


----------



## Leony

Quito, Ecuador


----------



## Bhav

Rome, Italy


----------



## Sirvinya

Shunthorpe, UK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Tyler, Texas


----------



## yazzy

*Urbanna, VA*


----------



## lovesboxers

Vienna, Austria


----------



## Little_Lisa

Waco, Tx


----------



## lovesboxers

Xi An, China


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yorktown, Tx


----------



## Sirvinya

Zhengxian, China


----------



## Sarah84

Ashford, UK


----------



## Leony

Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## lovesboxers

Citrus Heights, CA


----------



## cosmo2127

Daytona, Florida


----------



## yazzy

*Elko, Virginia*

yazzy


----------



## cosmo2127

Flint, Michigan


----------



## yazzy

*Great Falls, Minnesota*


----------



## cosmo2127

Hart, Michigan


----------



## yazzy

*Irvine, California*


----------



## Mambz098

Garland, Texas


----------



## Leony

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* Garland, Texas lol, it should be letter J not G




Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## lovesboxers

Kingman, AZ


----------



## cosmo2127

Ludington, Michigan


----------



## lovesboxers

Manitou Springs, CO


----------



## cosmo2127

Niagara Falls, Canada


----------



## Leony

Okayama, Japan


----------



## Sirvinya

Peterborough, UK


----------



## bocagirl

Quebec, Canada (again)


----------



## GreekLatina

Red lake, ontario


----------



## Chrystal

Shrewsbury, Massachusetts


----------



## GreekLatina

toronto, ontario


----------



## Chrystal

Uxbridge, Massachusetts


----------



## GreekLatina

vaughan, ontario


----------



## Chrystal

Worcester, Massachusetts


----------



## Geek

Appleton, WA


----------



## bocagirl

Tony where's XYZ.

Barcelona, Spain.


----------



## Sofia

Canarsie, Brooklyn


----------



## anne7

Diamond Bar, California


----------



## Eva121

Erps-Kwerps, Belgium


----------



## anne7

Fresno, California


----------



## Marisol

Granite Falls, Washington


----------



## Sofia

Hillside, Queens


----------



## anne7

Idaho Falls, Idaho


----------



## Chrystal

Jacksonville, N.C.


----------



## yazzy

*Kalamazoo (sp), Michigan*


----------



## cosmo2127

Lexington, Kentucky


----------



## Chrystal

Manchester, New Hampshire


----------



## cosmo2127

Newaygo, Michigan


----------



## Mambz098

owasso, Oklahoma


----------



## Little_Lisa

Plano, Tx


----------



## Chrystal

Quincy, Massachusetts


----------



## Little_Lisa

Roundrock, Tx


----------



## lovesboxers

Sun City, AZ


----------



## Leony

Tokyo, Japan


----------



## Eva121

Utrecht, Holland


----------



## Leony

Venice, Italy


----------



## Eva121

Wortegem-Petegem, Belgium


----------



## Leony

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## lovesboxers

Yuba City, CA


----------



## Leony

Zachimi, Japan


----------



## cosmo2127

Aushvitche, germany

(i dont know if that is the correct spelling, but oh well)


----------



## Leony

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## cosmo2127

cedar springs, Michigan


----------



## Sirvinya

Durham, UK


----------



## cosmo2127

ethiopia, Africa


----------



## lovesboxers

Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Sirvinya

Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Sofia

Highland Park, NY


----------



## lovesboxers

Holyhead, Wales


----------



## Sirvinya

Ingoldmells, UK


----------



## anne7

Joliet, Illinois


----------



## lovesboxers

Kidwelly, Wales


----------



## anne7

London, England


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mesquite, Tx


----------



## anne7

New York City, New York


----------



## Liz

oxnard, CA


----------



## anne7

Portland, Oregon


----------



## Eva121

QuÃ©vy-le-Petit, Belgium


----------



## Liz

Roanoke, VA


----------



## Chrystal

Springfield, Massachusetts


----------



## cosmo2127

Tucson, Arizona


----------



## lovesboxers

Usk, Wales


----------



## Chrystal

Vienna, Maine


----------



## lovesboxers

Welshpool, Wales


----------



## Chrystal

couldnt find one for X lol

York, Maine


----------



## cosmo2127

Zeeland, Michigan


----------



## Chrystal

Amherst, Massachusetts


----------



## cosmo2127

Benton Harbor, Michigan


----------



## Chrystal

Cambridge, Massachusetts


----------



## cosmo2127

Detroit, Michigan


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eroticville, Tx


----------



## cosmo2127

Ferndale, Maryland


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gooch, Tx


----------



## cosmo2127

Hartsville, South Carolina


----------



## Sirvinya

Istanbul


----------



## cosmo2127

Keizer, Oregon


----------



## lovesboxers

Little Rock, AR


----------



## yazzy

*Midlothian, Va.*

yazzy


----------



## cosmo2127

Newburn, North Carolina


----------



## Eva121

Oostakker, Belgium


----------



## Leony

Palembang, Indonesia


----------



## Sirvinya

Qingdao, China


----------



## Eva121

Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## Leony

Saitama, Japan


----------



## katrosier

Toulouse , France


----------



## cosmo2127

Union Park, Florida


----------



## lovesboxers

Venice, CA


----------



## cosmo2127

Wailuku, Hawaii


----------



## Eva121

Xhoris, Belgium (never heard of that one before



)


----------



## cosmo2127

York, Nebraska (lol, its part of the US, even though its not part of the mainland)


----------



## yazzy

*Zenith, ???? (there's bound to be a Zenith somewhere)*

so we can move on................................................


----------



## katrosier

Albi , France


----------



## Sirvinya

Birmingham


----------



## lovesboxers

Coos Bay, OR


----------



## cosmo2127

Denver, Colorado


----------



## Mambz098

El Paso Texas


----------



## Sofia

Fresno, California


----------



## katrosier

grisolle , France


----------



## Sirvinya

Humberstone, UK


----------



## katrosier

Irving , Texas


----------



## cosmo2127

Jamestown, New York


----------



## Eva121

Kuurne, Belgium


----------



## Chrystal

Lee, Massachusetts


----------



## cosmo2127

Montague, Michigan


----------



## Sofia

Nice, France


----------



## Chrystal

Natick, Massachusetts


----------



## Chrystal

Orange, Massachusetts


----------



## yazzy

Roanoke, Va.
































https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/hahaha.gif

edited: Whoops! I forgot my ABC's


----------



## cosmo2127

Spring Lake, Michigan


----------



## yazzy

*Portsmouth, Virginia*


----------



## katrosier

Queen city, texas


----------



## cosmo2127

Revennah, Michigan


----------



## yazzy

*South Boston, Virginia*


----------



## cosmo2127

Tazmania, Austrailia


----------



## katrosier

Union Grove , Texas


----------



## Eva121

Valladolid, Spain


----------



## Chrystal

Ware, Massachusetts


----------



## yazzy

*I always seem to hit these hard ones. Will this work?:*

XxCalixX's house, USA ???????????????????????????

yazzy


----------



## Chrystal

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *I always seem to hit these hard ones. Will this work?:**XxCalixX's house, USA ???????????????????????????*

*yazzy



*

LOL!!




Yarmouth, Massachusetts


----------



## Sofia

Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## yazzy

*Ashland, Va*


----------



## cosmo2127

Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## yazzy

Cincinatti Ohio


----------



## Sirvinya

Dundee, Scotland


----------



## katrosier

Elkridge , indiana


----------



## cosmo2127

Fremont, Michigan


----------



## Eva121

Granada, Spain


----------



## Little_Lisa

Huntsville, Tx


----------



## cosmo2127

Iownia, Michigan


----------



## Sofia

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## bocagirl

Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## jeterbugg

Lovington ,New Mexico


----------



## bocagirl

Madrid, Spain


----------



## yazzy

*Norfolk, VA*


----------



## cosmo2127

Olatha, Kansas


----------



## katrosier

Paris , France


----------



## cosmo2127

Queens, New York


----------



## Sirvinya

Reading


----------



## yazzy

*Varina, Va. ( my hometown! )*

yazzy


----------



## Eva121

Waregem, Belgium


----------



## Sirvinya

Xuzhou, China


----------



## cosmo2127

Zanesville, Ohio


----------



## yazzy

*Anaheim CA*


----------



## Eva121

Berlin, Germany


----------



## lollipop

Calcutta, India


----------



## lollipop

Den Haag, Netherlands


----------



## Little_Lisa

East Tawakoni, Texas


----------



## Eva121

Firenze, Italy


----------



## Sarah84

Galway, Ireland


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hewitt, Texas


----------



## Eva121

Ieper, Belgium


----------



## Sirvinya

Jinjiang Diqu, China


----------



## Little_Lisa

Kilgore, Texas


----------



## Eva121

Limoux, France


----------



## yazzy

*Madison, WI*


----------



## lollipop

New Nickerie, Suriname


----------



## Salope

Marseilles, France


----------



## bocagirl

Nice, Italy


----------



## Sirvinya

Oxford


----------



## Little_Lisa

Prague, Czechoslovakia


----------



## Salope

Quebec, Canada (how many times has this one been used



)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Salope* Quebec, Canada (how many times has this one been used



) A few.




Robinson, Tx


----------



## Eva121

Sevilla, Spain


----------



## Sirvinya

Tunxi, China


----------



## Eva121

Ukkel, Belgium


----------



## lollipop

Volendam, Netherlands


----------



## yazzy

*Washington, D.C.*


----------



## cassiopeia37

Xian, China - the archaeologist's dream


----------



## lollipop

Zwolle, Netherlands


----------



## cassiopeia37

alicante, spain


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bruceville, Tx


----------



## yazzy

*Charleston, S.C.*


----------



## Sirvinya

Doncaster, UK


----------



## bocagirl

Edmonton, Canada


----------



## yazzy

*Fredericksburg, VA.*


----------



## bocagirl

Galveston, Texas


----------



## Mambz098

houston texas


----------



## lollipop

Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## lollipop

Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## Little_Lisa

Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## lollipop

Maryland Line, Maryland


----------



## Eva121

Nice, France


----------



## lollipop

Ohio Colony, Texas


----------



## lollipop

Paramaribo, Suriname


----------



## yazzy

*Quebec City, Canada*


----------



## lollipop

Rotterdam, Netherlands


----------



## yazzy

*San Francisco, CA*


----------



## Eva121

Toulouse, France


----------



## lollipop

Utah City, Utah


----------



## bocagirl

Vancouver, Canada


----------



## Sirvinya

Waltham, UK


----------



## cottoncandy

Xai Xai Mozambique


----------



## yazzy

*Youngstown. PA.*


----------



## cottoncandy

Zwickau, Germany


----------



## bocagirl

Athens, Greece


----------



## cottoncandy

Bukarest, Romania


----------



## bocagirl

Cairo, Egypt


----------



## cottoncandy

Debrecen, Hungary


----------



## bocagirl

Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## lovesboxers

Fishguard, Wales


----------



## eightthirty

Gainesville, GA


----------



## lovesboxers

Haverfordwest, Wales


----------



## Bhav

Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## lovesboxers

Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## eightthirty

Kingsport, TN


----------



## yazzy

*Lawrenceville, VA*


----------



## cottoncandy

MÃ¼nchen, Germany


----------



## eightthirty

New York City (that took me forever to come up w/....I've lost it)


----------



## cottoncandy

Ontario - canada


----------



## eightthirty

Pomona, California


----------



## yazzy

*Queenstown Australia (I think)*


----------



## cottoncandy

Rochester, UK


----------



## yazzy

*St.Petersburg, Fla.*


----------



## cottoncandy

Tampa, FL


----------



## yazzy

*Urbanna Va*


----------



## cottoncandy

Vienna, austria


----------



## yazzy

*Williamsburg, Va.*


----------



## cottoncandy

ugh, can we skip x? lol


----------



## yazzy

*Sure, it's just a game, right?*

We can skip Z too unless you know one.

Alberquque, New Mexico (not sure I spelled it right)

yazzy


----------



## cottoncandy

thanks





Berlin, germany


----------



## yazzy

*Charlottesville. VA. *

(I was there last week.)


----------



## cottoncandy

Dortmund, germany


----------



## yazzy

*Evansville, Indiana*


----------



## cottoncandy

frankfurt, germany

whats up with me and germany today lol


----------



## yazzy

*at least you know somewhere other than your home state of Virginia! LOL*

Greensville, South Carolina


----------



## cottoncandy

Haparanda, sweden


----------



## Eva121

Izegem, Belgium


----------



## Sirvinya

Jiangshan, China


----------



## Sarah84

Kilkenny, Ireland


----------



## akimiki

Lampang,Thailand


----------



## Sirvinya

Manchester, UK


----------



## cottoncandy

Nice, France


----------



## bocagirl

Opa Locka, FL


----------



## Sirvinya

Portsmouth


----------



## cottoncandy

quebec, canada


----------



## terrigurl2004

Rotterdam


----------



## Phillygirl

Quote:
Maastricht, The Netherlands

New York NY


----------



## Sirvinya

Skegness, UK


----------



## terrigurl2004

*Tuscaloosa*, Alabama


----------



## Squirrel27

Unalaska, Alaska


----------



## looooch

Visalia, CA


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington, D.C


----------



## looooch

Yarmouth, Maine


----------



## Squirrel27

Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## looooch

Albany, NY


----------



## Squirrel27

Bakersfield, CA


----------



## looooch

chicago


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver, Colorado


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Emmen, The Netherlands


----------



## Little_Lisa

Fairfield, Tx


----------



## looooch

Graceland


----------



## Little_Lisa

Houston, Tx


----------



## SqueeKee

Isle au Morts, Newfoundland (Island of the Dead)


----------



## Squirrel27

Juneau, Alaska


----------



## Sarah84

Kildare, Ireland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Liverpool


----------



## Squirrel27

Moscow, Russia


----------



## SqueeKee

Newfoundland, Canada


----------



## Little_Lisa

Orlando, FL


----------



## looooch

Philadelphia


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## SqueeKee

Red Deer, Alberta


----------



## Sarah84

Southampton, England


----------



## SqueeKee

Thunder Bay, Ontario


----------



## Squirrel27

Utica, New York


----------



## Sarah84

Virgina


----------



## Little_Lisa

Waco, Tx


----------



## Sarah84

there probably is one beginning with X but I cant think so moving on to Y

York


----------



## Little_Lisa

Zacatecas, Mexico


----------



## SqueeKee

Aliston, Ontario


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Breda, The Netherlands


----------



## Squirrel27

Chandler, AZ


----------



## Sarah84

Detroit


----------



## Squirrel27

Englewood, Florida


----------



## Little_Lisa

Fairfield, Tx


----------



## Squirrel27

Glendale, CA


----------



## Sarah84

Huddersfield, UK


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ironbridge


----------



## Sarah84

Jacksonville


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Katwijk, the Netherlands


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## Sarah84

Michigan


----------



## Squirrel27

Northridge, CA


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ouderkerk, the Netherlands


----------



## Squirrel27

Philadelphia


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Quito, Ecuador


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Sevilla


----------



## Sarah84

tampa


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Utrecht


----------



## Sarah84

Victoria


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington DC


----------



## dragueur

Xiamen


----------



## Squirrel27

Yucca Valley, CA


----------



## Sarah84

Zambia


----------



## Squirrel27

Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Boston


----------



## dragueur

chicago


----------



## Sarah84

Dublin


----------



## Squirrel27

Easton


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Fife


----------



## Sarah84

Galway


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Hamburg


----------



## Sarah84

Italy


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Jakarta


----------



## Squirrel27

Kingston


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Liverpool


----------



## Sarah84

Miami


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Oxford


----------



## Squirrel27

Portland


----------



## Sarah84

Queensland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Rotterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

San Francisco


----------



## bocagirl

Texas


----------



## dragueur

Utah


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Venice


----------



## Sarah84

Weymouth


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

York


----------



## Squirrel27

Zurich


----------



## theGreenMonster

Adelaide


----------



## Squirrel27

Boston


----------



## theGreenMonster

Nairobi


----------



## Squirrel27

ottawa


----------



## theGreenMonster

azerbaijan


----------



## cottoncandy

budapest


----------



## Squirrel27

chicago


----------



## Sarah84

Darwin


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Edinburg


----------



## cottoncandy

frankfurt


----------



## Squirrel27

Genola


----------



## cottoncandy

Hamburg


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Islington


----------



## Squirrel27

Juneau


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Kapelle


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Madrid


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## cottoncandy

Oskarshamn


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Portsmouth


----------



## birdwing

Quebec


----------



## Squirrel27

Richmond


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Seattle


----------



## Sarah84

Tampa


----------



## Squirrel27

Utica


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Washington


----------



## Sarah84

seen as V was forgotten I'll do that caiuse can't think X

Virginia


----------



## Squirrel27

I'll do X....

Xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

York


----------



## Squirrel27

Zurich


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Arnhem


----------



## Squirrel27

Berlin


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Copenhagen


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver


----------



## Summer

El Paso


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ft Worth


----------



## litlbitprincess

Glace bay


----------



## dragueur

Ho Chi Min


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ironbridge


----------



## Squirrel27

Jacksonville


----------



## Sarah84

Kilkenny


----------



## Squirrel27

Los Angeles


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Miami


----------



## Sarah84

Newquay


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Ottawa


----------



## Sarah84

Portsmouth


----------



## dragueur

Quebec


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Rotterdam


----------



## Sarah84

Surrey


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Tilburg


----------



## Squirrel27

Unalaska


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Valencia


----------



## Squirrel27

Winnipeg


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Xenia


----------



## Squirrel27

Yuma


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Zurich


----------



## Sarah84

Arizona


----------



## Squirrel27

Boston


----------



## Sarah84

California


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Calais


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Edinburgh


----------



## Squirrel27

Florence


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Gent


----------



## Squirrel27

Hanover


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Islington


----------



## Squirrel27

Jackson


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Krakow


----------



## Squirrel27

Liverpool


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Middelbourgh


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Oostkapelle


----------



## Squirrel27

Portland


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Queensferry


----------



## Squirrel27

Radcliffe


----------



## Sarah84

Salford


----------



## Squirrel27

Tallahassee


----------



## Sarah84

Utah


----------



## Squirrel27

Venice


----------



## dragueur

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Yass


----------



## Squirrel27

Zwickau


----------



## dragueur

Amsterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

Boston


----------



## dragueur

Chicago


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver


----------



## dragueur

Edsa


----------



## Sarah84

Florida


----------



## Squirrel27

Geneva


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Hastings


----------



## Squirrel27

Irving


----------



## dragueur

Johansberg


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Krakow


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## Sarah84

Manchester


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## Sarah84

Oxford


----------



## Squirrel27

Pittsburgh


----------



## dragueur

quebec


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Romania


----------



## Squirrel27

St. Petersburg


----------



## dragueur

Tibet


----------



## Ley

Uxbridge


----------



## Squirrel27

Victoria


----------



## eightthirty

Waterproof (Louisiana)


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## eightthirty

Yazoo (Mississippi)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Zhangye (China)


----------



## Squirrel27

Anaheim (California)


----------



## eightthirty

Blueballs (Pennsylvania)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Blueballs (Pennsylvania) LOL! You're freakin' kidding me, right!?
Crawford, TX


----------



## eightthirty

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LOL! You're freakin' kidding me, right!?
Crawford, TX

No I'm not kidding. (See Mapquest) - Oops it's Blue Ball
Ding Dong (Texas) - not kidding again.


----------



## Squirrel27

Ennis (Texas)


----------



## eightthirty

Forks Of Salmon (California)


----------



## Squirrel27

Gaylesville (Alabama)


----------



## dragueur

Ho CHi Min (vietnam)


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Islington


----------



## dragueur

Jeddah


----------



## Squirrel27

Kingston


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

London


----------



## Squirrel27

Moscow


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Nijmegen


----------



## Squirrel27

Ottawa


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Portsmouth


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Rotterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

Santa Monica


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Tallin


----------



## Squirrel27

Underwood


----------



## dragueur

Venice


----------



## Ley

Wilmington, US


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## dragueur

zambia


----------



## Ley

Alabama


----------



## dragueur

Bahamas


----------



## Ley

Calgary


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver


----------



## Ley

Erdington


----------



## Squirrel27

Florence


----------



## dragueur

georgia


----------



## Squirrel27

Hollywood


----------



## dragueur

Indianapolis


----------



## Squirrel27

Jacksonville


----------



## dragueur

Kentucky


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## dragueur

Manhattan


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## Ley

Oran, Algeria


----------



## dragueur

Pasay


----------



## Ley

Quenemo, Kansas


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome


----------



## cottoncandy

Stockholm


----------



## Ley

Trowbridge


----------



## Squirrel27

Underwood


----------



## Ley

Vias


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## dragueur

xiamen


----------



## Ley

York


----------



## dragueur

zimbabwe


----------



## Squirrel27

Anchorage


----------



## dragueur

boston


----------



## Squirrel27

Chowchilla, California


----------



## cottoncandy

Dorking


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Exeter


----------



## Squirrel27

Florence


----------



## dragueur

Georgia


----------



## Ley

Halkidiki, Greece


----------



## cottoncandy

Indianapolis


----------



## Squirrel27

Jacksonville


----------



## dragueur

Kentucky


----------



## Squirrel27

Liverpool


----------



## dragueur

manhattan


----------



## Squirrel27

Nice


----------



## dragueur

ohio


----------



## Ley

Preston


----------



## dragueur

quirino


----------



## Ley

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Squirrel27

Santa Monica


----------



## cottoncandy

Tolworth (i think thats a place)


----------



## dragueur

Uruguay


----------



## Squirrel27

Vienna


----------



## cottoncandy

Washington


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## cottoncandy

York


----------



## Squirrel27

Zurich


----------



## dragueur

alabama


----------



## cottoncandy

Aberdeen


----------



## Squirrel27

Boston


----------



## cottoncandy

Cincinnati


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver


----------



## dragueur

Ethopia


----------



## Ley

^That's a country hun!

Epernay


----------



## Squirrel27

Florence


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Gent


----------



## cottoncandy

Hamburg


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Islington


----------



## Squirrel27

Juneau


----------



## cottoncandy

Kent


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Liverpool


----------



## cottoncandy

Monaco


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Nottingham


----------



## cottoncandy

Ontario...


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Portsmouth


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## Ley

Rotterdam


----------



## dragueur

Seattle


----------



## Ley

Tunbridge Wells


----------



## cottoncandy

Uxbridge


----------



## Sarah84

Venice


----------



## cottoncandy

wisconsin


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## Sarah84

York


----------



## Squirrel27

Zurich


----------



## Sarah84

Anaheim


----------



## dragueur

birmingham


----------



## Ley

Chester


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver


----------



## Sarah84

Enfield


----------



## cottoncandy

Farnham (its not a city but yeah)


----------



## Squirrel27

Geneva


----------



## Ley

Honfleur


----------



## Squirrel27

Irvine


----------



## Sarah84

Jersey


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Krakow


----------



## Sarah84

Leeds


----------



## Squirrel27

miami


----------



## cottoncandy

nairobi


----------



## Squirrel27

oslo


----------



## cottoncandy

portsmouth


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## cottoncandy

Rotterdam


----------



## Squirrel27

Samara


----------



## Sarah84

Tampa


----------



## Chrystal

Uxbridge


----------



## Squirrel27

Ventura


----------



## Sarah84

Wexford


----------



## Squirrel27

Xinhui


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

York


----------



## dragueur

zambia


----------



## Squirrel27

Austin


----------



## cottoncandy

belfast


----------



## Squirrel27

Chicago


----------



## cottoncandy

dallas


----------



## SqueeKee

Etobicoke


----------



## cottoncandy

frankfurt


----------



## SqueeKee

Guelph


----------



## Squirrel27

Houston


----------



## dragueur

indianapolis


----------



## Squirrel27

Jackson


----------



## dragueur

kentucky


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## SqueeKee

Mississauga


----------



## Squirrel27

Nairobi


----------



## SqueeKee

Ohio


----------



## Squirrel27

Portland


----------



## SqueeKee

Quebec


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome


----------



## SqueeKee

Scarborough


----------



## cottoncandy

tulsa


----------



## Squirrel27

Unalaska


----------



## cottoncandy

Vancouver


----------



## Squirrel27

Wichita


----------



## cottoncandy

Xinhui


----------



## Sarah84

York


----------



## lovesboxers

Zanzibar


----------



## cottoncandy

Adelaide


----------



## Squirrel27

Boston


----------



## cottoncandy

Cornwall


----------



## Sarah84

Dublin


----------



## cottoncandy

exeter


----------



## Sarah84

Florance


----------



## cottoncandy

gothenburg


----------



## Sarah84

Huddersfield


----------



## cottoncandy

Ipswitch


----------



## Squirrel27

Jefferson


----------



## Sarah84

Kilkenny


----------



## Squirrel27

London


----------



## Sarah84

Madrid


----------



## Squirrel27

New York


----------



## dragueur

Oregon


----------



## Sarah84

Paris


----------



## cottoncandy

Quebec


----------



## Sarah84

Rome


----------



## cottoncandy

Stuttgart


----------



## dragueur

Utah


----------



## Sarah84

Venice


----------



## Little_Lisa

Waco


----------



## Squirrel27

Xiamen


----------



## Sarah84

Yuma


----------



## lavender

Zapata, TX.

I did a google search to find this


----------



## GinaPaloka

Albany...haha


----------



## cottoncandy

bukarest


----------



## lavender

Columbia


----------



## cottoncandy

DÃ¼sseldorf


----------



## Sarah84

Edinbrugh


----------



## Squirrel27

Fort Worth


----------



## Sarah84

Galway


----------



## lavender

Houston


----------



## Squirrel27

Irvine


----------



## lavender

Jacksonville?


----------



## elljmz

Kissimmee


----------



## KathrynNicole

Lake Jackson


----------



## lavender

Montreal


----------



## dragueur

New York


----------



## Sarah84

Orlando


----------



## KathrynNicole

Portland


----------



## Squirrel27

Quebec


----------



## KathrynNicole

Richmond


----------



## cottoncandy

Stockholm


----------



## KathrynNicole

Thousand Oaks


----------



## cottoncandy

Uxbridge


----------



## blackmettalic

Vienna


----------



## Squirrel27

Washington


----------



## KathrynNicole

Xenia


----------



## lavender

Yale


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Zaandam


----------



## lavender

Atlanta


----------



## Chrystal

Boston


----------



## lavender

Cincinatti


----------



## KathrynNicole

Denver


----------



## lavender

egypt


----------



## KathrynNicole

Fort Worth


----------



## blackmettalic

Grand Rapids


----------



## lavender

Houston


----------



## Retro-Violet

iowa city


----------



## lavender

Jacksonville


----------



## Sarah84

Kenya


----------



## lavender

London


----------



## blackmettalic

Nuremburg


----------



## Sarah84

Oslo


----------



## blackmettalic

Portugal


----------



## Sirvinya

Quebec


----------



## lavender

Rome


----------



## blackmettalic

Stockholm


----------



## lavender

Toronto


----------



## Sarah84

Utah


----------



## lavender

Vienna


----------



## Lavazza

Wladiwostok


----------



## lavender

skip x

yorkshire


----------



## Kan D sweets

Zimbabwe


----------



## lavender

Amarillo


----------



## noheaeighty8

baguio


----------



## Aquilah

Duanesburg/Delanson (More of a town and then a village within a town though)


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Eindhoven


----------



## lavender

Frankfurt


----------



## Sarah84

Glasgow


----------



## noheaeighty8

honolulu


----------



## linda46125

Idaho ( i think i spelt that right! )


----------



## blackmettalic

Juno


----------



## Sarah84

Kentucky


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

London


----------



## blackmettalic

Marseille


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Norwich


----------



## Sarah84

Orlando


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Plymouth


----------



## blackmettalic

Queens


----------



## linda46125

utah


----------



## Mina

Darfur


----------



## blackmettalic

Vienna


----------



## Mina

Elahabad


----------



## Sarah84

Wexford


----------



## blackmettalic

X- skip

Yonkers


----------



## linda46125

zimbabwe?


----------



## blackmettalic

Albuquerque


----------



## linda46125

berlin


----------



## blackmettalic

Cinncinatti


----------



## linda46125

derry


----------



## blackmettalic

Erie


----------



## linda46125

falkirk


----------



## blackmettalic

Glasgow


----------



## monniej

hokkaido


----------



## eightthirty

Okinawa


----------



## makeupfreak72

arcadia, california


----------



## mylaiva

Quote:
*eightthirty*_https://forum.makeuptalk.com/member.php?u=4429__Okinawa_

* pittsburg, PA*


----------



## Aquilah

Quebec


----------



## mylaiva

reno


----------



## Aquilah

Seattle


----------



## mylaiva

Tampa


----------



## Aquilah

Union City


----------



## KathrynNicole

Vail


----------



## mylaiva

Walla Walla


----------



## Aquilah

Xenia (Ohio)


----------



## mylaiva

Yokohama


----------



## monniej

zagreb


----------



## ivette

roswell, N.M.


----------



## mylaiva

atlanta


----------



## KathrynNicole

Beaumont


----------



## nehcterg

Carson City (Nevada)


----------



## KathrynNicole

Denver


----------



## mylaiva

Erie


----------



## KathrynNicole

Friendswood


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Grenoble


----------



## KathrynNicole

Houston


----------



## mylaiva

Istanbul


----------



## KathrynNicole

Jacksonville


----------



## mylaiva

Karachi


----------



## Aquilah

Lima


----------



## KathrynNicole

Montgomery


----------



## mylaiva

Norfolk


----------



## michko970

Ontario


----------



## mylaiva

Pasadena


----------



## Nox

Quelqeume, CA


----------



## nehcterg

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## KathrynNicole

San Francisco


----------



## mylaiva

Tanga


----------



## Aquilah

Utica


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Ventura


----------



## KimC2005

Washington D.C.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Xenia


----------



## rodenbach

Yuma, AZ


----------



## mylaiva

Zomba


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Alexandria


----------



## KimC2005

Boise City


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Carson City


----------



## Aquilah

Detroit


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Evansville


----------



## mylaiva

Fresno


----------



## KimC2005

Guthrie


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Hendersonville


----------



## KimC2005

Indianapolis


----------



## monniej

Jakarta


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Kansas City


----------



## KimC2005

Lubbock


----------



## mabelwan

Kota Kinabalu


----------



## Nox

Minneapolis


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Nashville


----------



## monniej

o'fallon


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Panama City


----------



## Sarah84

queensland


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Richmond


----------



## chrgrl

Sioux Falls


----------



## terrigurl2004

Troy


----------



## chrgrl

Utica


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Valley View


----------



## chrgrl

Walla Walla


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Xieng Khouang


----------



## blackmettalic

Yonkers


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Zephyr


----------



## chrgrl

akron


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Birmingham


----------



## Sarah84

Cardiff


----------



## chrgrl

des moines


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Evansville


----------



## chrgrl

frankenmuth


----------



## Sarah84

Glasgow


----------



## chrgrl

henderson, TN


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Irvine


----------



## chrgrl

jasper, GA


----------



## Sarah84

Kilkenny


----------



## -Liz-

La Chute, Qc


----------



## Sarah84

Manchester


----------



## chrgrl

Nantucket


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Oslo


----------



## chrgrl

Peoria


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Queen City


----------



## monniej

rantoul


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Scranton


----------



## chrgrl

Talahassee


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Utrecht


----------



## -Liz-

vancouver


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Wilmington


----------



## chrgrl

Xenia


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Youngstown


----------



## -Liz-

zenegal


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Adams


----------



## -Liz-

boston


----------



## Gvieve

Caracas


----------



## la_moni

Daly City


----------



## LovinPigments

Eagle Rock


----------



## Sarah84

Fulham


----------



## Gvieve

Eureka


----------



## Sarah84

upto G

Glasgow


----------



## LovinPigments

Highland


----------



## Sarah84

Ipswich


----------



## newyorlatin

Johannasburg


----------



## LovinPigments

kansas city


----------



## Sarah84

Lisbon


----------



## LovinPigments

Malibu


----------



## Sarah84

New york


----------



## LovinPigments

oakland


----------



## Sarah84

Preston


----------



## LovinPigments

queens


----------



## Sarah84

Reading


----------



## LovinPigments

san diego


----------



## Sarah84

Tampa


----------



## LovinPigments

Upland


----------



## newyorlatin

Venice Beach


----------



## Sarah84

woking


----------



## LovinPigments

Xenia


----------



## sushi-gal

Yokohama


----------



## LovinPigments

Zephyr Cove


----------



## nehcterg

Ann Arbor


----------



## Sarah84

Bristol


----------



## FeverDream

Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Sarah84

Dublin


----------



## sushi-gal

Edinburgh


----------



## LovinPigments

Frankfort


----------



## *~Deena~*

Glasgow


----------



## Sarah84

Hereford


----------



## FeverDream

Ingalls, IN


----------



## Sarah84

Jacksonville


----------



## LovinPigments

Kansas City


----------



## Sarah84

London


----------



## LovinPigments

Monrovia


----------



## Sarah84

Newcastle


----------



## *~Deena~*

Oakville, ON, CA


----------



## LovinPigments

Pasadena!


----------



## Sarah84

Quebec


----------



## LovinPigments

Redlands


----------



## nehcterg

Seattle


----------



## sushi-gal

Tokyo


----------



## Gvieve

Utica


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

Vlissingen


----------



## Sarah84

washington


----------



## nehcterg

Xenia (Ohio)


----------



## Sarah84

york


----------



## LovinPigments

Zamboanga, Philippines


----------



## yourleoqueen

Ashdown (AR)


----------



## LovinPigments

Boston


----------



## Sarah84

Cardiff


----------



## LovinPigments

Denver


----------



## yourleoqueen

Evansville (Indiana)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Franklin (TN)


----------



## Sarah84

Goa


----------



## Annia

Haines


----------



## Sarah84

Ipswich


----------



## cotton_candy

jordan


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Kennesaw


----------



## cotton_candy

La


----------



## yourleoqueen

Memphis


----------



## cotton_candy

sharjah (a city in UAE)


----------



## yourleoqueen

Tampa (Florida)


----------



## cotton_candy

Um-al-Quwain (also in UAE)


----------



## yourleoqueen

Vero Beach (FL)


----------



## cotton_candy

Yuma


----------



## yourleoqueen

Zena (NY)


----------



## Sarah84

Atlanta


----------



## Shelley

Boston


----------



## yourleoqueen

Camden (NJ)


----------



## Shelley

Denver


----------



## yourleoqueen

Edmonton


----------



## Shelley

Frankfurt


----------



## rodenbach

Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## Shelley

Hamilton, Ontario, Canada


----------



## clwkerric

Idaho City


----------



## Shelley

Jacksonville (Florida)


----------



## KimC2005

Kansas City


----------



## Shelley

Louiseville (Kentucky)


----------



## Barbette

Marbella (Spain)


----------



## Shelley

Nashville


----------



## greeneyedangel

Oakville, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Shelley

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## beautydiva

quetta,pakistan


----------



## rodenbach

Ruidoso, NM (USA)


----------



## Shelley

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## rodenbach

Tigard, OR (USA)


----------



## DIT101

San Francisco,CA(USA)


----------



## jessiej78

Oregon (Wisconsin)


----------



## Shelley

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## JennyMcL

Quincy, Illinois


----------



## beautydiva

riyadh,saudi arab


----------



## *~Deena~*

San Diego, CA, USA


----------



## Nox

Tallahassee, Florida


----------



## monniej

unalaska, alaska, usa


----------



## lilynda

Venise, Italy


----------



## beautydiva

washington,usa


----------



## newyorlatin

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## Sarah84

york


----------



## ssf

Zapata, Texas


----------



## GuessWho

Abu Dhabi, UAE


----------



## Karren

Booth Bay Harbor, Maine, USA


----------



## PerfectMistake

Cahoma, Texas


----------



## Shelley

Dayton, Ohio


----------



## Sarah84

Edinbrugh, Scotland


----------



## Shelley

Fredericton, New Brunswick


----------



## Karren

Grove City, Pennsylvania


----------



## Dianergy

Hawley PA


----------



## Karren

Irwin, PA


----------



## nursie

Jonesville, South Carolina


----------



## PhantomGoddess

Klamath Falls, OR


----------



## boopie

Lafayette, IN


----------



## Dianergy

Muncy PA


----------



## Sarah84

Newcastle, England


----------



## Sandy22

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## ssf

Parkertown, NJ


----------



## yourleoqueen

Quinhagak, Alaska


----------



## rodenbach

Raton, NM


----------



## aney

Seville, Spain


----------



## ssf

Trenton, NJ


----------



## Sarah84

Utah


----------



## ceri2

venice? ..


----------



## love2482

Washington D.C.


----------



## internetchick

Xian


----------



## fum

Yale


----------



## Sarah84

Zurich


----------



## newyorlatin

Athens


----------



## Bridge

Budapest


----------



## CDazz

Cali


----------



## newyorlatin

Daytona Beach


----------



## rodenbach

Eugene


----------



## Krystal

Fredericton


----------



## Sarah84

Georgia


----------



## Shelley

Hamilton


----------



## aney

Istanbul


----------



## Shelley

Johannesburg


----------



## Dawn

Kissimee


----------



## rodenbach

Lisbon


----------



## Dalylah

Miami


----------



## blueglitter

nottingham


----------



## Cipriana

Oostende (Belgium)


----------



## ~Kathrine~

Paris


----------



## xxmagnoliousxx

Queenstown (SA)


----------



## divadoll

Regina (Saskatchewan)


----------



## IndiaLynRose

Seattle


----------



## lacylei

Toronto


----------



## zadidoll

Umatilla


----------



## TacomaGirl

Virginia City


----------

